# is this silicone ok for sealing a vivarium ?



## jacko32 (Jan 26, 2012)

just wanted to check before i buy it is this silicone from ebay reptile safe 


HA6 RTV MARINE SILICONE - AQUARIUM/WATER/TANK SEALANT | eBay


----------



## A M Y (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes this should be fine  Just make sure that you leave it before adding anything in there due to the fumes :2thumb:


----------



## jacko32 (Jan 26, 2012)

A M Y said:


> Yes this should be fine  Just make sure that you leave it before adding anything in there due to the fumes :2thumb:


thanks i will be leaving it for at least a week


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Its fine.


----------

